# Shot placement on a hog?



## Getting shallow

Where is the best place to hit vitals on a hog? Also, do they drop like a Whitetail when the bow string is releasd?


----------



## Cody C

With a gun, head shots. 

Bow, if a big boar I tend to hit a little lower and a little further back to try and miss most of the shield, quartering away. Any other pigs just behind the front shoulder quartering away so the arrow goes up in the chest cavity. Might not get a through and through, but you'll tear up enough that it'll be dead pretty quick. 


Cody C


----------



## Bassman5119

Cody C said:


> With a gun, head shots.
> 
> Bow, if a big boar I tend to hit a little lower and a little further back to try and miss most of the shield, quartering away. Any other pigs just behind the front shoulder quartering away so the arrow goes up in the chest cavity. Might not get a through and through, but you'll tear up enough that it'll be dead pretty quick.
> 
> Cody C


Same here...


----------



## Paul Marx

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html


----------



## NWcurlew

best place to shoot them is about 6" behind the last rib with a rusty old broadhead. Cut through the guts and hopefully get your arrow back! We want them dead but I don't care to loose a $30 stick on them!


----------



## Trouthunter

Shoot them the same place that you shoot a deer.

TH


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

agree, like a deer , heart lung

have tried to shoot a few square in the neck and they seem to always take a step, then it's right into the shoulder blade.

not a fan of mechanical broadheads for that very reason


----------



## Poon Chaser

Right here. Ran 5'.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky

I am going to respectfully disagree with some of what is posted above. In my opinion....

Hogs don't jump the string first off, at least I have never seen it.

Hog vitals are very low and very far forward. The spine runs lower through the animal than a deer. I shoot all hogs very low and forward (right behind the shoulder as tight as I can get it on a broadside shot). If you hit mid body or higher, you have a low chance of finding that animal. How does the old sayin go, hit'em low good blood flow, hit'em high, say goodbye.

I would never aim farther back to miss the "shield" on a hog. Of course I normally don't shoot big boars either, but way to much chance of hitting just guts.

I know that hogs are a pest, and out of control. I know that we need to control them. That being said. I, myself, never want an animal to suffer unnecessarily on my account. I will never intentionally shoot an animal in the guts for it to run off and suffer and die somewhere else. I am not telling anyone else what to do, You make your own call, but I don't do that.

I do like a quartering away shot the best, but it is still pretty far forward. Like behind the entry shoulder and out just infront of the off side one.


----------



## Stretch




----------



## bobfishbw

Broadside or quartering away. Good shots are a premium. Hogs are hard to kill. Be patient and wait for the broadside shot if possible. Double lung or heart shot are the best. If you are able to punch thru both bags, you find your hog inside of 40 yards.


----------



## Law Dog

Shoot them the same place that you would shoot a deer.


----------



## Rack Ranch

In the neck, just behind the ear. I forgot and shot one about six inches behind the shoulder friday and lost him.


----------



## wet dreams

IMO even after a good shot, the main thing that makes hogs hard to find is the fat seals the hole along with other pigs won't let one lay down, sometimes they run until they die...WW


----------



## Captn C

Chunky said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree with some of what is posted above. In my opinion....
> 
> Hogs don't jump the string first off, at least I have never seen it.
> 
> Hog vitals are very low and very far forward. The spine runs lower through the animal than a deer. I shoot all hogs very low and forward (right behind the shoulder as tight as I can get it on a broadside shot). If you hit mid body or higher, you have a low chance of finding that animal. How does the old sayin go, hit'em low good blood flow, hit'em high, say goodbye.
> 
> I would never aim farther back to miss the "shield" on a hog. Of course I normally don't shoot big boars either, but way to much chance of hitting just guts.
> 
> I know that hogs are a pest, and out of control. I know that we need to control them. That being said. I, myself, never want an animal to suffer unnecessarily on my account. I will never intentionally shoot an animal in the guts for it to run off and suffer and die somewhere else. I am not telling anyone else what to do, You make your own call, but I don't do that.
> 
> I do like a quartering away shot the best, but it is still pretty far forward. Like behind the entry shoulder and out just infront of the off side one.


This /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ best answer I've read on the subjuct in a while.



wet dreams said:


> IMO even after a good shot, the main thing that makes hogs hard to find is the fat seals the hole along with other pigs won't let one lay down, sometimes they run until they die...WW


The toughest one i've seen was the one that attacked my wife...it knocked her down and walked all over her before she could kick him off. And finished it with her handgun.

I'd made what looked to be a near perfect shot. The hog even went down insight. I knew there was a problem when it got up and slowly walked off. The shot was quartering away...exiting behind the off shoulder. I did the normal autopsy and found that the broadhead (don't recall the brand, been a few years ago) went though the liver and one lung. The lung wound was hard to pull open and the lung was not deflated and the hole in the liver was the same. If I had not done my part tracking I bet this hog would have lived....but not after the 44 mag Super Blackhawk barked! LOL


----------



## bobfishbw

Just watch this video and it will show you, for the most part where to hit them. Some shots are off the mark, but all pigs shot in this video were found.


----------



## oldriverrat

wet dreams said:


> IMO even after a good shot, the main thing that makes hogs hard to find is the fat seals the hole along with other pigs won't let one lay down, sometimes they run until they die...WW


This ^ and that's why I always try for a quartering away double lung, they can only get so far before they suffocate. Have lost too many on trying to squeeze one into the heart area.


----------



## ak

shoot em in the spine


----------



## redarrow

*This is the right answer!*



Chunky said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree with some of what is posted above. In my opinion....
> 
> Hogs don't jump the string first off, at least I have never seen it.
> 
> Hog vitals are very low and very far forward. The spine runs lower through the animal than a deer. I shoot all hogs very low and forward (right behind the shoulder as tight as I can get it on a broadside shot). If you hit mid body or higher, you have a low chance of finding that animal. How does the old sayin go, hit'em low good blood flow, hit'em high, say goodbye.
> 
> I would never aim farther back to miss the "shield" on a hog. Of course I normally don't shoot big boars either, but way to much chance of hitting just guts.
> 
> I know that hogs are a pest, and out of control. I know that we need to control them. That being said. I, myself, never want an animal to suffer unnecessarily on my account. I will never intentionally shoot an animal in the guts for it to run off and suffer and die somewhere else. I am not telling anyone else what to do, You make your own call, but I don't do that.
> 
> I do like a quartering away shot the best, but it is still pretty far forward. Like behind the entry shoulder and out just infront of the off side one.


I've killed way more than my share! Went on an eradication hunt for hogs and javelina on a Ranch in Mexico. The catch was bow only. they didn't want a bunch of gunfire alerting neighbors. This was 12000 acres high fenced. 5 of us killed over 125 hogs/javelinas, and all the hogs that were found in 40 yrds or less were shot right behind the shoulder, either clipping the front leg or almost touching. As little as 2"inches farther back, depending on leg placement when shot, ran twice as far or weren't recovered. So all my shots on Hogs I try to clip the back of the front leg whether broadside or quartering away. Just my $0.02's.


----------



## Johnny9

Guys, put your corn out in a straight line with a 5 gallon bucket and sit back and wait till the herd show up all in a straight line. Be patient and watch them closely till 3-5 are behind one another and pull the trigger(30.06).
Shoot for the lung and you will surprized how many the bullet will travel thru. Best yet is 5 with only one shot. Usually get more than 2.


----------



## Rancher86

Gotcha beat. 6 with one shot with my .338 lapua at 125 yards, hit first one in the head, and then all over on the others, from lung, guts, heart, and spine. I couldn't believe it. It was a FMJ though, military grade (armour piercing). But for pigs, I usually shoot the spine to drop em on the spot if they're close enough. That'll paralyze them and they wont go anywhere. Anywhere farther than 30 yards, I shoot behind the shoulder, a little low. Never had a hog go over 50 yards after the shot. G5's do the trick with a 85 lb drawback.


----------

